# Eine Frage zu Star Wars



## Andrej (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,
habe in dieser Woche alle 3 neuen Episoden von Star Wars angeguckt,also die von 1999 bis 2005.
Nun wollte ich mir die 4 Episode angucken,die aber von 1977 ist.

Die Frage lautet:"Gibt es unterschiede zwischen den alten und neuen Episoden von Star Wars?Oder kann man die Geschichte von den neuen Episoden 1-3 auf die alten Episoden 4-6 übertragen.Oder sollte ich lieber die alten Episoden von 1-3 nochmal gucken und dann erst mit der 4 Episode anfangen".

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andrej


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Oktober 2013)

Äh was willst du wo übertragen?  Von der Story her kommt nach Episode 3 auch Episode 4. Die Episoden 4-6 sind das "klassische" Star Wars daher wurden sie auch früher verfilmt. Die Episoden 1-3 erzählen die Vorgeschichte zu den klassischen Episoden. Ich hoffe das konnte deine Frage beantworten?


----------



## machine4 (5. Oktober 2013)

Schau einfach alle Filme von Episode 1 angefangen. Sprich mach jetzt mit Episode 4 weiter und du hast alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Andrej (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube,ich habe einen Fehler gemacht.Ich dachte es gibt die esten 3 Episoden auch als klassische Version.

Mein Fehler.

Danke an alle

Thema KANN GESCHLOSSEN WERDEN.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Oktober 2013)

Ende 2015 kommt sogar episode 7


----------



## dekay55 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ohh da gibts nen großen unterschied, Story ist zwar fortlaufend und deckt sich größtenteils mit den alten Filmen, der gravierendste unterschied ist allerdings :

Episode 1-3 =  Science Fiction Kinderfilme 
Episode 4-6 = Science Fiction Action Filme  
Allerdings ist Episode 6 auch schon wieder grenzwertig ab der haelfte vom Film wirds bisl "komisch" 

Und Episode 7 brauch man garnicht anschauen glaub ich, nen Disney Starwars ? Das wird sicher nen reiner Kinderfilm der jetz schon verspricht grottenschlecht zu werden. 


Es klappt leider nie wenn man 20 Jahre spaeter nen Prolog drehen will, man erreicht nie die Klassik der alten Filme und Effekte, weil kein Regiseur den Arsch in der Hose hat und das Geld opfern will die alte Technik zu nutzen sondern greifen auf Bling Bling Computer effekte zurück die grauenhaft übertrieben sind. 

Star Wars ist das aller beste beispiel dafür gefolgt von Star Trek


----------

